# Birthing issues are how common? And need input...



## KLJcowgirl (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello all. I've been absent for a while. But I've been thinking about this forum lately. I love all the advise and knowledge here and I have a bit to talk about! 

First things first, I want to hear from you all who breed regularly. How often do issues with pregnancy and foaling present to you? Any common specific issues with maiden mares? What issues have reared their head more often.

Second, I need advice. I've been made a deal with my mother's boss. They have a jack donkey and want to breed him to my Miss May. My mother and husband and I have all thought about this before, and it's easy to say in passing conversation "Yeah I totally want to do that. It's a great idea." But a real deal has been offered to me and a MILLION thoughts are churning in my head.

Still needs working, but deal is essentially breed her in time to foal for their big Baby Animal Days, so early March would be ideal for foaling so it's not a brand spanking new baby. She and the foal stay there through April and are petted and loved on by guests. We do this twice and each get a foal. Basic vet bills would be assisted with.

I'm struggling to decide what to do. I love the idea, and the deal isn't any different than deals my Grandpa made while breeding QHs my whole childhood and his whole life. 

Has anyone made deals like this? What should be negotiated? Everything in writing of course.

My concerns are where she will foal, we will definitely need to make some improvements in our barn. And of course, all risk is on us. We could come out of this with one less horse instead of one more. Those are my biggest.

My horses are on my in-laws property, and I've checked with them to make sure it's ok to add another. That's all good. I do want another, I think horses do better in 3s. But I'm also trying not to be baby hungry! Urgh!

Now I'm just getting rambly. I want to hear from all of you before I go any further. Though I am to get them a decision in the next few days. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2019)

I cant open the attached pics for some reason....

First of all how big is the Jack compared to your mare. For safety reasons , Id personally never breed a mare to a much bigger stallion. It can often present with birthing complications and often the mare will struggle to actually give birth due to the size of the foal. 

Yes there are many risks associated with foaling , thats why you should do everything you can to "be there at the birth" Minis often need help to deliver and in the instance its a red bag, you have very limited time to get the foal out of the sack.

Regarding the contracts - Definitely put them into place . And Id make sure you have quite a bit in there about "Miss May". The care she is to be given when at your mothers boss place etc 

Hope this is of some help to you


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm not sure why its showing attachments, I didn't add any lol

Thank you for the reply! I stayed up till midnight last night watching mini birthing videos Haha made me feel both better and worse. Watched quite a few red bags.

I live and work in the same town so I think I could have a pretty good chance of being there. I also have a stall cam in a box of stuff a breeder was giving away, I'll check that out and see if it would work for me. It sounds like there are some out there that will alert you to birth. That would be awesome.

My mother works at a Historical Farm, and that's where May would be staying. The Jack is a mini and sounds like he is actually smaller than May (shes 36") That was one of my very first concerns. I'll get verification on his exact size.

Honestly hadn't thought too much about writing up the care for her while shes at the farm. Just figured mom would take care of her lol. That is a great idea to get written up though, thank you!


----------



## madmax (Feb 22, 2019)

My first question is have you ever foaled out a mare before? Has this mare ever foaled before and do you know her history? Mares can foal by the book but many have their own sneaky ways and it is good to know their past behavior. I have foaled out 40 mini mares and only had one red bag (but I was prepared it could happen at any time and was ready for it) but only had maybe 10 that if I had not been there for correcting a mal presentation it would have been tragic. Being there to me is mandatory, minutes can count.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you madmax. No, I have not foaled out a mare myself. And my mare would be maiden. 

That is a lot of what worries me is not being there. I do work full time, though I do have a very easy going work and could leave any time. But I do understand minutes count. 

My husband was all for it at first, but we're both having second, third, and fourth thoughts.


----------



## madmax (Feb 22, 2019)

I applaud you for educating yourself by watching the foaling videos, they really are helpful and the more you know the better! If you do decide to go ahead for the eventual 2 foals, keep notes while your mind is fresh. I kept pre-foaling and foaling notes on each mare for future reference, their endgame behavior, whether they waxed or not, how many hours after waxing did they foal, cleansed well, attitude to foal, etc. It is easy to forget all the details for the next time. I do not breed anymore, but I did enjoy the years that I did very much. Good luck to you.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2019)

I had a 12 hand mare that was pregnant when I bought her... a mistake while on lwvtb. Gave her back as I was working. Original owner slept in stable for 2 weeks and delivered a lovely filly.. 11hh at birth!
Later I had a 32" mare and 30" stallion. Made up a bed for me but foal was earlier than expected and stillborn. Very, very upset but my mare not bothered and no trouble since. We tried fostering a foal and she tried but he was too big and they found another foster mum... they took milk from my girl so she maybe saved the big foal's life.
Very emotional but I think if you have good ponies you've got to try. My (human) daughter was ill after that... ok now... put everything into perspective


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you both very much. Thank you for sharing your many years madmax.

I very much like the idea of keeping a journal of behaviors. I certainly hadn't thought of that.

I got pictures of the little guy today... boy is he cute. Still unsure of what I'm going to do. Nervous and excited all rolled together.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 4, 2019)

Went out and saw the Jack. He is just the absolute sweetest thing. We've decided to go ahead. We have decided to do just one breeding for now. I expressed my concerns and we worked it out. They are just happy to have a baby to show off for a month for their event.

He is definitely smaller than her. Does anyone have issues with a smaller stud covering a larger mare?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2019)

Its better the stud be smaller than the mare.

Best of luck with everything and I hope you will keep us posted on your Journey


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks Ryan, I sure will. Now the fun will be in actually getting her bred in time Haha  she seems like she may be coming in, but we'll see.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 6, 2019)

My foaling issues may be legend on this forum from 2005-2011 or so. We had just about every foaling issue there was, starting with a "false" pregnancy (no foal after confirmed pregnancy and bagging up etc), lost a foal at 9 months gestation with a breech presentation that sent her to hospital but she survived, foals not getting out of the sac - despite being on camera AND Mare Stare and me NEVER leaving the property during foaling season, a horrible dystocia requiring a fetotomy that we could not even watch, and finally in 2009 a live birth, our dream foal Max. Then Max died before his 2nd birthday. We do have 5 surviving foals here now (ages 6-9), plus one we sold but our live percentage is about 50% and the costs were astronomical. But - and here is the huge BUT - we bought a new mare recently to breed to the stallion I co-own (in my avatar) so we have not given up. But at age 73 (next month) this will for sure be my last breeding. If the breeding is successful (it will be his first) we plan to have her on camera and Mare Stare in 2020. Good luck with yours.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 6, 2019)

Targetsmom, thank you for your informative post. I do believe I've read a few of your stories! And I think I'll have to go back through some of your post. 

And thanks for the luck. I wish you good luck with your latest breeding, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 12, 2019)

The Jack came to our place last night to spend a few weeks. Here we go...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2019)

Good Luck and keep us posted


----------

